# Is 5 to 6% bf maintainable?



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Im wondering if this is maintainable year long while still making significant gains(beyond newbie gains) or if this is only maintainable for a short time or during a cut. Also not referring to the naturally thin bean poles that have no fat.


----------



## deadlift666 (Sep 11, 2014)

No. 

Ten char


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 11, 2014)

no, I will have to say.......no, it's not


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 11, 2014)

Your body is not meant to stay at that level for a long period of time....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2014)

nope no way


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate it I've always wondered so its one or the other I guess


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it possible or is it doable are two different things. 
Is it possible, ...absolutely 
Is it doable? It would take some serious discipline, dedication and know how. And the percentage of guys who could do it are about in the range of the same BF percentage you're looking to maintain, if not less. 
But as flyingdragon stated, it wouldn't be healthy for that long of a period. 
You are better off cycleing, And I don't mean gear.  
Diet down to the percentage you want to get to when it's the most important time of the year for you, I'll guess summer. Hold it for 3 months, then start easing up. 
You can still do a lean bulk over winter.  You'll smooth over but you can still maintain enough definition where I think you'll be satisfied. Then come spring diet down so you'll be ripped during the summer months again. 
Even if you could maintain it for a year, what's the sense? You'd be lucky if you could get a second year
 And even if so you could developed some health risk, not to mention you'll never enjoy eating things you'd like to because you won't be able to.  you need to give your body a break. 3 months is plenty at that percentage
Then ease up, enjoy yourself, keep it sensible and maintain some definition.  I've been cycling like this for years.   Good luck.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 11, 2014)

Only if your cashout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Only if your cashout.



he pisses excellence


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 11, 2014)

Roman Revealed: Part 1: http://youtu.be/k_F4UEh4TwA
Part 2 is informative.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Is it possible or is it doable are two different things.
> Is it possible, ...absolutely
> Is it doable? It would take some serious discipline, dedication and know how. And the percentage of guys who could do it are about in the range of the same BF percentage you're looking to maintain, if not less.
> But as flyingdragon stated, it wouldn't be healthy for that long of a period.
> ...


Thanks buddy I see what your saying in your experience how clean is your bulk in the off seasons?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2014)

Look up Clarence Bass.


----------



## ablastoid (Sep 11, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Roman Revealed: Part 1: http://youtu.be/k_F4UEh4TwA
> Part 2 is informative.


Wow that guy is a beast thanks for the link


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nope not gonna happen


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 11, 2014)

ablastoid said:


> Wow that guy is a beast thanks for the link



He has a few different parts, part 2 tells a good story. 

How clean is my lean bulk during winter.....well it can very. This is something you'll have to figure out on your own through trial and error. Also your body may respond differently than mine. 
I usually just allow my self to enjoy eating for a while especially during holidays is where I'll take advantage of it but I always keep it sensible. I like being lean also, so during winter I'll dirty it up enough where I can enjoy some added strength and make some better gains but where as I'm not covering myself in fat where I lose a lot of definition.  Some years I'm stricter than others especially when I was younger. So it varies ,depending on what you want. Remember though, the more you allow your BF percentage to increase during a  bulk it's just all the harder later to burn it back off and rip up. So that's why I like to keep it sensible on off season. 
If 0 was your diet when you're ripping up and 100 was was your diet how you normally eat. And the higher up the scale you go the dirtier your diet is, ....then for me on a lean bulk I'd keep it between 30-50 depending. 
Hope that analogy get the point to you. Its kind of hard to explain in detail via text.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Only if your cashout.



Stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## 57muscle (Sep 11, 2014)

Anything is possible with proper diet, training, and supplements but let us not forget, fat does serve a purpose...especially around internal organs. Personally I would think that the 8-10% range is just right...But that is JMO....


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 11, 2014)

Get down to 5% then take a picture. It will last forever...


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 11, 2014)

That is on stage body % and is doable until you ruin your hormones and wreck your organs.

There is a reason BB's are only like that for a very short period of time and immediately put on wait after a show.

Guys can be 260lbs lean a hell and end up going down to 225 or lower on stage then right back to 260.


----------



## mistah187 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not if u enjoy feeling good and having energy. There is a group of these people. They r the ones who look like skeletons with pail skin. I think they've called vegans


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 11, 2014)

i know a guy who does it.  

but doing costs you quite a bit of muscle.  The constant cardio and hard dieting isnt going to allow for good growth.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 11, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> Not if u enjoy feeling good and having energy. There is a group of these people. They r the ones who look like skeletons with pail skin. I think they've called vegans



Did someone say veganas?

I like veganas...a know a kid whose dads a gynecologist and he looks at veganas all day long.


----------

